# One year down!



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

My sweet boy turned ONE today!
11/11  (Lamb bone to celebrate)
Couldn’t have asked for a more easy going pup. Here are some of my favorite pictures from the last 10 months.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy b-day, love the smile in the 7th photo down.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Isn't it nice to have a 1 YO! Oskar turned 1 in October, he has mellowed out so much. Beautiful guy, and his buddies!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful boy, happy celebrations.


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

The ears are everything.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Honey Maid, it is so nice! Happy late bday Oskar!


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Fika the ears definitely make me wonder if he’s not done getting taller yet, yikes!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

A girl and her dog! Happy birthday! ♥


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Those ears are so amazing!


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

mere_de_tous said:


> Fika the ears definitely make me wonder if he’s not done getting taller yet, yikes!


 For sure!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

so Cute!


----------



## Gina0601 (Dec 4, 2021)

Very nice pic!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Happy birthday! Love the smile.


----------

